# Re-Power Craftsman Drift-breaker



## bigragu98 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hello, I just purchased a Driftbreaker 10 HP 32". Its the grey color machine model number 536.882700. I'm thinking about repowering it. Would like to boost up the HP to around 13 or 14 HP. Any suggestions on a direct replacement motor. Would I have to change the auger pulley diameters for a larger HP motor. Thanks, Larry


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

What engine brand were you thinking of ???????????? *ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Honda V twin.. Killer engine for a killer blower!!!

Honda Engines | GX630 4-Stroke Engine | Features, Specs, and Model Info


----------



## bigragu98 (Feb 15, 2016)

I was thinking about the Harbour Freight Predator. Is that a good direct replacement? Is there anything that would need to be modified (pullys, belts, etc..)


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

bigragu98 said:


> I was thinking about the Harbour Freight Predator. Is that a good direct replacement? Is there anything that would need to be modified (pullys, belts, etc..)


Yeah that would work. might have to get longer/shorter belts. for that app.:question:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you would also have to drill out the mounting plate. i wouldn't go with anything smaller then the 420cc which will have plenty of power


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum bigragu98


Maybe we should clear up "direct replacement". In almost anything you put on there you'll be doing some modification unless you go with another Tecumseh of the same dimensions.
The crankshaft diameter might be different requiring an adapter, drilling or a new pulley. The bolts or studs to mount the engine will likely have a slightly different pattern, spacing requiring some measuring and drilling and new hardware. If it's a bigger engine you may need to modify the linkage to the chute rotation crank rod to clear the engine.

None of this is really that big a deal and we can walk you through it. Many people have re-powered with all kinds of engines so you're not forging new ground , , , well unless you get really crazy with an engine. The 20hp twin cylinder on Geno's Ariens monster took a lot of fabrication to get that puppy fitted up.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ion/13705-post-couple-snowblower-pics-me.html


----------



## bigragu98 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks so much for your response. I love this forum. My goal with this driftbreaker is to blow the snow into my neighbors yard. I need the machine to blow about 60 to 70 feet. I plan on closing the 1/2" impeller to housing gap which should help. Will the original tecumseh 10 hp do the job or should I invest the money and buy the 420cc Predator ?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello bigragu, welcome to *SBF!!* why not start with an impeller kit first then if you are not happy with how far you are blowing snow you can go with a bigger motor


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I've rebuilt and sold one of the 536.882700 units plus I currently have a slightly older 10 HP 32" that I swapped the auger housing back to a 26" one. 10 HP has been more than sufficient for what I've needed to do and I've come up against some pretty stiff and deep snow in the past and it's always passed the muster.

If that one is deficient, what's it failing to do for you? I've not come up against anything a 10 HP won't take care of. Unless you're wanting to do an engine replacement just for the fun of it or bragging rights, I'd see about getting your current setup running right first.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Depending on how many 1 1/2 to 2 foot snowfalls you get, you could change the impeller pulley to a smaller one, shorter belt and add an impeller kit. 

Up to 8 or 10 inches it would be great fun. Then for the monster snowfalls just don't take full bucket bites. Half buckets will prolong the fun of using it.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Like the told saying goes, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. The old Tecumseh engines are pretty darn bullet proof and if it's running good, probably no need to swap it out. But then, it's also fun just to have a new engine if for no other reason than just because.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have an older 1032 and it's the second 3 stage I've owned. I haven't had a problem with the 10 horse Tec getting the job done on either of them.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I have an older 1032 and it's the second 3 stage I've owned. I haven't had a problem with the 10 horse Tec getting the job done on either of them.


That looks like Big Bertha when I got it. A real beast when the snow gets some depth to it.


----------



## bigragu98 (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for all your input. I'm going to add an impeller kit and stick with the 10 HP Tec for now. I'm anxious to see how far it will throw. I'm doing a full restoration on the machine and looking forward to using it next winter. Can't wait to "bury" my neighbor with my white stuff.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

60-70 feet is a tall order for any machine. All the engines are rated for 3600 RPM. Changing to a bigger engine will allow it to tackle a bigger load with less bogging down, and be able to run a higher gear ratio to make the impeller and augers spin faster. If bogging down is not the problem, then the 10 HP should be fine as long as its running well and doesn't have wear issues. How far it blows snow will depend on the consistency of the snow. Light dry snow will probably just turn into a blizzard downwind, or blow into the wind and you will end up wearing it all.

The impeller kit is very effective, particularly with heavy and sloppy snow. Just out of curiosity, have you discussed depositing your snow output on his property?? He might not be all that enthusiastic about your plan.

If you speed up the auger and impeller by changing pulleys, you will be obliged to post video of the machine in action.


----------



## bigragu98 (Feb 15, 2016)

No I haven't discussed depositing my snow on his yard. This will be a small payback for the time he stole my newly planted sod grass and drained my swimming pool. I will surely post pictures and videos of the restored machine in action. Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Hmm, sounds like a duel in the making, will that be pistols or swords?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

bigragu98 said:


> No I haven't discussed depositing my snow on his yard. This will be a small payback for the time he stole my newly planted sod grass and drained my swimming pool. I will surely post pictures and videos of the restored machine in action. Thanks again for all your input.


ROFL.... sorry for laughing....but stole your sod grass!!??? i somehow find that hilarious. i would gather up a WHOLE BUNCH of dandy lion seeds, wait for the right wind, then use the blower to send em on over next door. it may look odd in july, but any excuse to use a snowblower just seems right ! lol


----------



## toroused (Mar 1, 2015)

Rose of Sharon seeds are even worse and would be the ultimate neighborly compliment. Should you need some, just email me. They grow like a weed and throw a tap root down to China - almost like a Black Walnut tree. But Black Walnut trees are a fine native American tree. Their only problem is that they don't play well with others....

Does anybody know who exactly built those gear drive Craftsman blowers way back when? There seems to be a perception that Gilson made them and that just can't be true. None to the respective individual parts are similar....


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Can you actually buy Dandelion seeds? I never see them at the garden centre here in Ontario....


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

toroused said:


> They grow like a weed and throw a tap root down to China -


I have a picture in my mind of some guy in China, in his garden looking at a Rose of Sharon, complaining about the dam tap root going all the way to the USA


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I have an older 1032 and it's the second 3 stage I've owned. I haven't had a problem with the 10 horse Tec getting the job done on either of them.


Here's a couple of threads that may be of use to anyone with similar machines including the OP.

If your machine has the plastic bushings on the auger and axel, check out this one: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ance-forum/570-plastic-bushings-bearings.html
Changing out the plastic bushings (if it doesn't have the bronze ones) to roller bearings results in a dramatic reduction in parasitic power loss. I can push one of these units around with one hand and little effort. It also resulted in a increase in throwing distance, I assume because more of the engines power could be utilized by the impeller rather than the drive. I've done this on a 536.882700, 536.918900, and several of the other 7-10HP Craftsman's with the Tecumseh transmissions in them.

Another if you don't like the single handle controlling both the auger and drive, check out: Splitting the drive and auger controls on a Craftsman Snowblower in Modification Projects/Topics Forum
I've done this so far on a couple of machines including a 536.882700 and it's nice to be able to run the auger and sneak up on heavy snow pile. The 2 pieces you need are a handle and a cable. The cable can be hard to come by but you can use one for the adjustable chute control though it has loops on both ends so you need to rig up something to connect it to the control handle. I lucked out the other year and found a NOS cable at a snowblower shop but that was just pure luck.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I think Murray. The 536. # usually means Murray. Great machine. They will be missed when they are gone, hopefully not for another 100 years.
Sid


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Sid said:


> I think Murray. The 536. # usually means Murray. Sid


 Right you are at least with this model. Some earlier ones also were 536 prefix and were an amf design.


----------

